# O canada....



## Rustic (Jul 25, 2017)

What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this? Bunch of fucking hypocrites… LOL

Canadian polygamous leader found guilty of having 25 wives


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2017)

Rustic said:


> What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this? Bunch of fucking hypocrites… LOL
> 
> Canadian polygamous leader found guilty of having 25 wives





> What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this?



Hell I'm still tryin' to figure this nonsensical statement out.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this? Bunch of fucking hypocrites… LOL
> ...



Apparently he's studying the genders of stool samples.  Guess he's gonna write a book.  
To be published by Dump Press of Flushing, NY.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 25, 2017)

Ohhhhh. ... Canada


----------



## Rustic (Jul 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this? Bunch of fucking hypocrites… LOL
> ...


Gay, transgender and polygamy.. no difference. To think different is hypocrisy


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Now that was funny!!!!    


Oh.......  You were being serious........


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 25, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


There you go, fixed.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuatara said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


One small difference... I don't give a shit about personal lives. People can Marry whatever they want whenever they want. 
But the socialist utopia that is Canada seems to think there is a difference between gay/transgender and polygamy.. . There isn't.
Shit, if someone wants to marry a fence post that should be none of any governments business...
And yes Canada is a joke


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 25, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Yet the world is laughing at the US right now.
https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...obal-disapproval-of-us-president-donald-trump
U.S. Image Suffers as Publics Around World Question Trump’s Leadership
Trump is destroying America's image around the world


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuatara said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


You basically you're just as moronic in your thinking as he is.......  Figures.....


----------



## Rustic (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuatara said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Only fools care about what other people think... getting along is way overrated… Globalism is for fuckups


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 25, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Touched a nerve eh, I didn't think Trump supporters were so sensitive.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 25, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Egocentric and selfish, the American conservative.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuatara said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Now why did I expect that trite (and completely wrong) comeback.......  Oh yeah, the us vs them, if you're not us you're obviously them idiotic mentality........


----------



## Vastator (Jul 25, 2017)

Married to multiple women, at the same time!?  What's his religion; masochism?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Married to multiple women, at the same time!?  What's his religion; masochism?


I'm looking for about ten rich cougars to marry........


----------



## Rustic (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuatara said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


No, I just don't believe in fucked up Socialism


----------



## Pogo (Jul 26, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Dafuck does this thread have to do with "socialism"?
Socialism is an _economic _system.  You know that, right?  So you have Mormons practicing polygamy --- this has what to do with economics?




Rustic said:


> Only fools care about what other people think...



That's why you created this thread about what some Canadians are doing, huh.




Rustic said:


> I don't give a shit about personal lives. People can Marry whatever they want whenever they want.



So you're a proponent of Free Love, that's your point here?  Very Liberal of you.

And what's _that _got to do with Socialism?  Or with Canada, which is your whole title?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 26, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


All socialists are hypocrites…


----------



## lpash16951 (Jul 29, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Married to multiple women, at the same time!?  What's his religion; masochism?



Lots of tail.


----------



## lpash16951 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Married to multiple women, at the same time!?  What's his religion; masochism?
> ...



One rich cougar will be enough for me. Geez, you are greedy. Leave some for others, will ya.


----------



## lpash16951 (Jul 29, 2017)

Rustic said:


> What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this? Bunch of fucking hypocrites… LOL
> 
> Canadian polygamous leader found guilty of having 25 wives



The Canadian Prime Minister calls himself a feminist. Maybe he is one of those morons who call themselves transgender. You know the ones with a dick between their legs, and are a male one day, and wants to be a female the next day. These people are all phucked up in the head. They need big time help.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2017)

lpash16951 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Not greedy, just "able":.........


----------



## Pogo (Jul 29, 2017)

lpash16951 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between gay shit and transgender shit in this? Bunch of fucking hypocrites… LOL
> ...



Ummm..... you just made up a strawman, out of nothing, and then blamed your own strawman for existing.

New at this shit?


----------

